# Can I feed my puppy whey?



## lisarichards (Dec 6, 2004)

Can I feed my puppy liquid whey? I am trying to get my sheep to drink it, because it supposedly helps with parasites, and is a good source of protein. My puppy loves it, though, far more than they do, and heads straight for it in every pen. How much can I let him drink?

(I am experimenting with cheesemaking, and using raw milk from a cow and from sheep, in case that makes a difference.)

Thanks,

Lisa
Mack Hill Farm


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't know exactly how much a dog can eat, but I wouldn't do gallons of the stuff! How big is your dog? If my dog liked it I think with my own two (60 and 80 pounds) I probably wouldn't do more than maybe a cup? Then watch really closely for stomach upset.


----------



## Pyrenees (Oct 23, 2004)

There is nothing inherently toxic about whey...but it may put you in a position of not being able to light a match near the pup.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

What they said. Might make for a very upset tummy, so go easy on it... though if pup is gorging itself already (I swear they can inhale pounds of food in the time it takes to reach down and tug back on a collar) I doubt you intentionally giving him a cup or so each day will have much digestive effect.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

We give our dogs whey. They are a border collie, aussie, and a heeler. I try not to give them more than a pint each per day...they can get diahrea if you let them drink gallons.[experienced that before].

I give most of my whey to the chickens, either in a pan to drink like water or pour into their laying mash to make it mushy. They do great on it.


----------



## lisarichards (Dec 6, 2004)

He's a four month old Icelandic Sheepdog pup. (The cutest puppy in all the world, of course.)

  

He's so small that he gets into all of the pens and samples everything, the silly goon, including hay and pellets and sheep crap oh my. They whey buckets are the yummiest, evidently. I haven't noticed any loose stools, but it's only been a couple of days.

I think I might try mixing beet pulp with the whey instead of feeding it liquid, to see if I can trick my sheep into eating it. They, of course, ignore the buckets, leaving more for the puppy to guzzle.

Thanks.


----------

